# Sometimes track plans don't work out



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

After having some trouble with some passenger trains negotiating a curve coming off the helix I decided eliminate the curve relocate the bridge.
I can't seem to find a photo of the old curve and bridge location but the new track plan is pictured below.

George


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The limited scope of the picture indicates a very interesting large layout. Post more photos and
let us see the fine work you have done.

Don


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's 2 videos Don I posted on this site a while ago ago.



DonR said:


> The limited scope of the picture indicates a very interesting large layout. Post more photos and
> let us see the fine work you have done.


Don here's 2 videos I posted on this site a while back.

Janesville NH crossing - YouTube 

Janesville Viaduct Tresle - YouTube


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That sure aint no toy Christmas layout...truly the work of a master modeller...and you know what impressed me...the timing of your
crossing gates relative to the first loco whistle,,,in scale timing...

Don


----------

